# Avatars



## TTLWHKR (Jul 29, 2005)

70x106





70x93





70x70





70x102





70x94





70x117





70x108





70x102


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 29, 2005)

108x108


----------



## Phridae (Jul 30, 2005)

Are you trying to up your post number again or something with all theses (dare I say pointless) posts of avatars and stuff?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae_@Jul 29 2005, 11:12 PM
> * Are you trying to up your post number again or something with all theses (dare I say pointless) posts of avatars and stuff? *


 I was just sharing... No need to be so rude all the time. Several people on the forum PM'd me asking where they could get the smilies I had, so I posted the smilies from one of my websites. You can only post so many pictures on one blob, so I had to do it in several. I kept getting a "You have posted to many photos" message, or something to that effect. Big deal.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 30, 2005)

Each user is limited to an upload size of 25kB per post, so that is why you were getting those messages.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Jul 29 2005, 11:30 PM
> * Each user is limited to an upload size of 25kB per post, so that is why you were getting those messages. *


 Exactly.


----------



## Jon (Jul 30, 2005)

it doesn't hurt him in his struggle to catch up to me...


----------

